# Civilization VI



## Fried Egg (Oct 21, 2016)

Since Civilization VI has been released today, I wondered if anyone has taken the plunge already? If so, what do they think?

Personally, I will wait a while before investing. If it's anything like Civ V, the vanilla version won't be that good so it might be worth waiting until the first expansion comes out.

Sounds good though:

Civilization 6 review | PC Gamer


----------



## dekket (Oct 25, 2016)

I got the day one edition and am enjoying it so far.  Getting used to the new style with districts, and the new quest and tree system.  It is a lot better developed compared to civ v (which really did need both expansions).


----------



## Fried Egg (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes, a lot of the new features sound exciting. 

I'm glad to hear that it is better developed than Civ V on release...making more tempted to jump in sooner rather than later!


----------



## Dozmonic (Oct 30, 2016)

Certainly better than Civ 5 at launch. A lot of the issues and exploits can easily be fixed. It feels like the mid-game is now interesting as well as the early game. Civ 7 can fix the late game we'll all be happy


----------



## dekket (Nov 25, 2016)

Well I have managed so far every victory condition other than the Religious one.
I am quite enjoying the game.
The Sean Bean narrating really amuses me, as it is like having Ned Stark relay random wisdom (quotes) each time I unlock a civic or scientific discovery.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm being really old school and playing through a Civ III game at the moment.

Playing it at quite a large difficulty with a lot of other nations - great fun so far!

I seem to always be about 10 years behind with PC games.


----------



## Fried Egg (Nov 26, 2016)

I really liked Civ III back in the day. I've played them all except for Civ I. Civ IV was my biggest disappointment in the series but I'm yet to try Civ VI.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Nov 26, 2016)

I've been playing CIV III Play The World with the Double Your Pleasure mods added on, for years. Sadly, it doesn't run in Windows 10, so once my Win7 box dies, I'll be S.O.L.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Nov 26, 2016)

Bizmuth said:


> I've been playing CIV III Play The World with the Double Your Pleasure mods added on, for years. Sadly, it doesn't run in Windows 10, so once my Win7 box dies, I'll be S.O.L.



Im playing Civ3 via Steam on Windows 10 all expansions.


----------



## Dozmonic (Dec 17, 2016)

Aye I was gonna say, via Steam you should be fine. If you're playing via DVD then you may be in trouble. Steam/GoG and the like will usually do great stuff to ensure forward compatability.


----------



## Fried Egg (Mar 31, 2017)

My latest acquisition, "The King is Dead":


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Apr 2, 2017)

Bizmuth said:


> I've been playing CIV III Play The World with the Double Your Pleasure mods added on, for years. Sadly, it doesn't run in Windows 10, so once my Win7 box dies, I'll be S.O.L.



Just an update on this--Civ III runs in a VMWare VM on an x64 system. So I'll be back in business.


----------

